# A little advice please. Knife Handle finish.



## AJM (Aug 6, 2012)

This is my current project which i promised for my self on my 40 th birthday. 
It has bands of elk horn - apple wood - curly birch - vulcanised red - black leather. I made a few modifications to the knife. I used a dye on the end so i can use a nut to make sure it stays together longer and tension the handle.
i shaped it with a belt sander. I have started hand sanding now. 120 grit and the picture you can see is after 240 grit… the next few days i will 600 grit and then 1000 grit the handle.

ok now the question

What do i use to finish it. I have some mineral oil from IKEA. which could do the job. Please remember I live in Finland so tell me of brands or types which i will endevour to track down here.

many thanks in advance for aiding with the finishing of my 40th birthday present to myself.. (2 months til i am 41)

Anthony


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

You could use Behandla Oil from IKEA. It's a blend of tung oil and linseed oil.
Pure tung oil would also work.

Both will look good, when used sparingly, on the wood, horn and leather.

Blessings.


----------



## AJM (Aug 6, 2012)

I have checked the Ikea shop on the net in finland and they have the behandla oil.
I am guessing it is 3 thin coats and a sand in between.

Thanks HoBoMoNK,

Any other suggestions? this knife will have a life of -30 in winter to +30 in summer 
(I do not know how the finish copes with the weather extremes)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hobo to the rescue! It's a really beautiful knife and happy birthday. I'm guessing that Hobo will tell you that this finish will hold up well but won't be very water resistant. If it were mine (and I wish it were), I'd probably just scuff it and freshen up the finish here and there. I really love the feel of tung oil and I enjoy it even more once it builds a bit. Wonderful knife.


----------



## AJM (Aug 6, 2012)

I had a lucky break i have to visit some one who lives down the road… they used to make knife handles.. He is part of the local hunter group so with an interpretter and a bit of luck i should get some advice (sanding and finishing) and maybe a *free* finish on it..
Although i am tempted to stick to the tung finish… 
maybe I will have to get another knife kit and have 2 nice knives..
I got this one from here


----------



## AJM (Aug 6, 2012)

Bertha i think the patching up would add character to the knife the terrain is a bit rugged here i am scared of losing the knife so i am adding some extras like a leather string to connect the handle to my person.

(if you are ever in finland ask for) kiinanpuuöljy = tung oil.
although google translate never told me this i got lucky today and found some.
when having my brother in law talking to the local who makes knife handles said this stuff "would do." although he uses a laquer for cars on his which make his dish washer proof after 5 coats.. (I dont know whether to believe that).

Will work on the knife and post the finished item thanks for the help again.


----------

